# My dog smells different...?



## emirae1091 (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm not sure how to research this, because everything brings up about dogs smelling things!

I suspect it's due to her diet change (for the better!), but my dog doesn't smell like she used to. It's definitely her breath... Kind of a sweet scent. It's very odd though! Is this normal for a higher quality (partially raw at this point) diet? I know the doggy breath/dog odour often goes away once they're not eating processed crap, but I don't find this an improvement as much as just different or strange.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

yup they can smell different and better with different foods.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

Sweet smelling breath can be a symptom of diabetes. 
Other symptoms that go hand in hand with it is drinking more water than usual, going out to urinate more, good appetite but losing weight. Sweet breath is a sign of increased sugar in the system. What food is she on?


----------



## emirae1091 (Sep 16, 2013)

We're in the middle of transitioning from kibble and FreshPet to raw. Right now she is on NO kibble and a little FreshPet (since I already had it and it's expensive/I'm not willing to throw it out). Soon it will be Blue Ridge Beef turkey grind and natural mix with occasional (not very meaty for now) bones, for a month or so. After that it will be actually raw. 

She just had an intendive vet visit, with the most complete blood panel they offered. I didn't specifically ask for a diabetes test, but I could call ask ask them about it. She doesnt have any of the other symptoms; in fact we tested her for hypothyroidism because she doesn't eat much for her size but the vet still said she was overweight. I have a separate thread about this if you care that much. 

Im hoping its just an odd detox, because it does direct coincide with a diet change for the better.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

Good to know she isn't eating a high carb food and you are on top of her health with the bloodwork. Good for you. you are a good doggy owner.


----------



## emirae1091 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks  I am pretty OCD about my animals / their diet and health. My horse has always been the high maintenance one, and my dog was easy (on good quality kibble and no major health problems). Until recently... so I am just now looking at canine nutrition and learning a lot.


----------

